# The piggies have arrived!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Last night my fiance and I went out and bought all the gear for a C & C cage, and today we went out with the plan to just look around for some guinea pigs and to see what was around. We knew we wanted two girls, but aside from that we didn't have a preference. We stumbled across these two babies and could not leave without them. They're about 10 weeks old and were just vet checked last week. We'll probably still take them by our vet but for today we're just letting them settle in. They're longhaired, but other than that I don't know much about them. 

Here they are! The lighter one is Glitch and the darker one is Echo. They're super sweet! 

View attachment 12958
View attachment 12957






View attachment 12955


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love piggie noises. They're so fun. They love, LOVE, dandelion greens when the summer shows up.

Enjoy them.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

They are so adorable! Guinea pigs come in such fun colors, and yours are definitely super pretty!

Every now and then I totally recommend giving them each a red grape. If they're anything like my piggies were, they will go crazy for them as an occasional treat. Carrot sticks and spinach are also usually a big hit. Have fun with them!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay! Aww making me miss my piggies!


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I see why you coould not pass them up...the little cute wheeeekers !!!
Those are lovely colors. 
I have my teddy bear pig that is over 4 years old now & partially blind.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

PEEEEEGIEEEES! I love that color!  I just got my rats so cheers to new babies!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

How are the piggies settling in, Rum?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are settling in very well! They live their cage (which is waaay too big for them right now) and they seem to enjoy being handled. We took them out for a brief introduction to our rats today (does anyone know if they should be allowed to play together?) and other than some grooming they didn't seem to care much about each other. Haha. I'm still researching good homemade diets for them and trying to figure out a fail-proof way to keep the cats away from their cage, but otherwise everything is wonderful!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

*love their cage, lol


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I've heard of guinea pigs that get along with rats, but as with any animals take things very cautiously when they're together. If you hear the piggies chattering their teeth at the rats (a sign of aggression with them), separate them ASAP.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sure they are just like rats and cats they can get along but they can also not get a long haha, I'm always around when my cat and lady rats are together because they enjoy playing but they boys are sketchy around her so I put her in a different room. Always play it by ear. They are really cute though makes me miss my piggers


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww! I'm sorry you miss your piggers! They sure are cute and dorky little animals.

I will supervise them closely. I've been lucky so far that all of my animals get along very well, but I don't take that for granted. My cats, for example, seem very interested in the piggies and I trust my cats because they are really like babysitters for my rats--they're kind of afraid of them but will also snuggle up and have been known to carry toys from the cage to the play area for the rats during playtime--but the rats also LOVE the cats and the guinea pigs seem very sketched out by them. I'll be sure to keep all animal-animal interactions minimal until the piggies are settled, then I'll do brief, heavily supervised playtimes and see how everything goes before I make final decisions on whether I want them playing together at all.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aw, that's so sweet about your cats carrying toys for the ratties! I'm sure if you've handled cat and rat interactions you should have no problem with introducing the guinea pigs.


----------

